# Bug app podcast



## bolduran (26 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

j'ai souvent des soucis avec l'app podcast sur l'apple tv, j'ai l'impression que la synchronisation ne fonctionne pas correctement ??
j'ai tente de reinitialiser l'apple tv mais ça ne change rien ...
Par exemple je m'abonne sur l'apple tv a un podcast qui apparait bien sur mon ipad et iphone mais après je quitte le podcast sur l'apple tv et quand j'y retourne il a disparu alors que l'abonnement est bien présent sur mon compte itunes (il est sur mon ipad et iphone)

J'ai aussi souvent des bug de mise a jour des podcasts et des points de lecture mais uniquement sur l'apple tv je n'ai aucun souci sur l'ipad et l'iphone, si ce n'est le bug d'affichage des pastilles qui apparaissent et disparaissent a leurs grès mais ça c'est moins genant ...


Tout ça c'est depuis IO7, c'est bizarre vous avez aussi remarque des prob sur podcast ?


----------

